# STOLLOWEEN Halloween 2011



## STOLLOWEEN

Hope everybody had a wonderful Halloween. This year our display moved to our backyard where we hosted an October 29th open house (yard) complete with roaring fire, hot dogs and s'mores. We had a good turnout, estimate between 75 and 100 people showed up to view our props and shoot the breeze. It was fun but I missed having it in the front yard for the ToT's&#8230;next year will bring a new theme, new props and return to the front yard where it will beckon passersby.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN




----------



## Spooky1

Stolloween, you do such amazing work. With the fog your setup looks just too creepy.


----------



## Lunatic

Absolutely stunning props Stolloween! I am a huge fan. I wish I lived closer to see your haunt.


----------



## ruafraid

Awesome display thanks for sharing !


----------



## highbury

Amazing work as always, Scott!! Love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your yard is like a movie set - beautifully detailed and haunting.


----------



## hedg12

You do amazing work, Scott. Awesome stuff!


----------



## beelce

Always outstanding


----------



## Dixie

That is a really cool idea Scott, I can see how you might miss the razzle dazzle of the front yard, but man, this really is a cool idea to do once in a while! I love it!


----------



## Beth

Totally awesome!! You should do a walk through from front to back!! Lure them into your lair!!


----------



## jdubbya

Gorgeous! Could look at your pics for hours!


----------



## nixie

Amazing work!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Looks great Scott!


----------



## Rahnefan

Wow. Even though I know it is all paper I still can't believe it.


----------



## Offwhiteknight

Incredible work. Love how you rework what looks to be storebought and make it completely and utterly your own.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Offwhite, there's not a single store bought item in that yard unless maybe there's a hose somewhere Stoll makes his props from scratch.


----------



## Offwhiteknight

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Offwhite, there's not a single store bought item in that yard unless maybe there's a hose somewhere Stoll makes his props from scratch.


Really? I could have sworn there was! It really looks like some of the pumpkins, for example, were originally store bought and then really heavily reworked.

That makes it even more impressive.


----------



## DeathTouch

That is really nice!!


----------



## Spider Rider

Wow that is so much fun. The columns look fantastic with your unique gargoyles and faces. Do go "public" again, the TOTs need to see this!


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Offwhite, what you said is beyond blasphemous. 

Shun the disbelievers!


----------



## halloween71

Amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast

As always Scott, your display is stunning!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Front yard Back yard - no matter your Halloween props always rock!


----------



## MrGrimm

Damn. Just Damn.

Me want too!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

awesome, as always.


----------



## hauntedkimmy

Wow, AMAZING!!! Love it!! You are so talented....my idol!!!


----------



## scareme

Amazing! Awesome! Fantastic! It's all been said before, but I echo the thoughts, you're the greatest mache man.


----------



## BrainSkillet

Awesome as always Scott. I really dig the fence and pillars with the creepy trees. Really great.


----------



## stick

Went i saw that you had posted something I knew it would be some great to see and it truly is. Great job as always.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

'storebought' is the s-word around here! LOLz

Stoll- at this moment i'm feeling majorly jealous! i wish i had your talent!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Thank you everyone for the kind words. This year was an odd one for me Halloween-wise due to the fact that I did not make one single new prop for my display. I was busy this year building but it was all for others...the troll I built in the spring took a tremendous amount of time, did several large commission jobs, the facebook pumpkins, a couple weeks teaching a workshop and finally about 50 pieces to sell on etsy. Next year it's all about the display...working on the new theme, characters and set pieces as we speak.


----------



## Creep Cringle

I don't know how to put into words the feelings that go through me when I see your work. I can only hope to one day see it in person. Thank you so much for doing what you do!


----------



## debbie5

ETSY!!?? NO ONE TOLD ME YOU WERE SELLING ON ETSY!!

Linky? store name, pleasie??


----------



## Beth

To owwn one piece from the master would ROCK!!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Wow!! Very cool! Love the 3 skeletal ghouls behind the tombstones but everything looks great!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

debbie5 said:


> ETSY!!?? NO ONE TOLD ME YOU WERE SELLING ON ETSY!!
> 
> Linky? store name, pleasie??


My shop is empty until next year...sold tortured pumpkins, pirate skulls and other assorted things.


----------



## 661yardhaunt

Man that is awesome. Someone said it best.. like a movie set. Awesome!


----------



## pyro

looks real cool -- i do the same here , big fire in the yard --pizza & drinks, @ the end of the nite chalk out lines in front of the house then a silly string fight


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Just the best! You are so talented, but that you already know. Thank you for sharing your amazing props. More stuff for me to try......all paper mache, huh? Good Grief! I better get started now....


----------

